
Sprint reportedly preparing bid to purchase T-Mobile in 2014 - palebluedot
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/13/5208312/sprint-reportedly-preparing-to-purchase-t-mobile-in-2014
======
jorgem
no. no. no. I really like t-mobile. Don't mess it up.

